# Powerbook G4 & 2WIRE Wireless Internet Connection Problems



## Pat Noodle (Nov 2, 2006)

Bear with me, this might take a bit of explaining...

I have a Powerbook G4 with an Airport Extreme card. The wireless network here uses a 2WIRE wireless USB modem. The Powerbook connects to the wireless network with no problems but the internet connection regularly just fails (leaving the network connection intact).

It seems to be a problem with the IP address of the Powerbook. It should be 172.xx.x.xx but shows up in Network System Prefs as 169.xxx.xxx.xxx (varying with every restart). When I access the 2WIRE gateway it shows the Powerbook as connected to the network but lists it as 'inactive' with the IP address 172.xx.x.xx. Interestingly enough, when I configure the network manually in System Prefs with all the correct IP addresses the Network Status says "connected to the internet" but it still won't connect.

I've tried loads of things to try to fix the problem but nothing works and I really don't want to do a full system re-install (again). I've searched the forums here and tried a few of the suggestions but come up blank.

Can anyone tell me what's wrong here or even suggest a fix for this problem?
Thanks in advance


----------



## eric2006 (Nov 2, 2006)

You might want to look at this, which addresses 169 addresses:
http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=106879

Make sure that there are no devices interfering with your wireless signal (cordless phones, etc), and enable interference robustness.


----------



## Pat Noodle (Nov 2, 2006)

Thanks, that was a big help. I tried all the suggestions in the article and it worked, although I still can't connect to the internet. The IP address fluctuates between the 172.xxx and 169.xxx every few minutes.

I also have a MacBook Pro so that may have been causing some interference problems, but even when I shut the MacBook down the Powerbook still won't connect to the internet.

Is it possible that having the Bluetooth enabled is causing some interference? What about a wireless mouse? (hopefully not as it's the only way I can use the Powerbook as the trackpad and button are broken).


----------



## Pat Noodle (Nov 2, 2006)

Just to clarify, I've had the MacBook Pro and Powerbook accessing the net at the same time before with no problems, this problem only happens every few days. The MacBook also has the same problem but seems to correct itself faster.


----------

